# P.v.d Chrono' On P.v.d Bracelet



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Not being a fan of leather straps, espeicialy one with a chrome buckel on a black watch, the strap had to go! First I tried a P.V.D one peice Rhino but the watch did not sit right on my wrist with it. The back of the watch seemed to deep and there was a large gap from the lugs to my wrist. So a bracelet had to be found. I managed to get a "doner watch" off E-bay that seemed to fit the dimentions and Hey- Presto.

I think this is one of the best looking watches out (in my opinion) and it's just got better!

Stan and Namaste asked about the P.V.D. coming off, as I only ware my "good" watches when I'm not at work, they don't get the useage to find out. I can say I managed to get the bracelet on with out any scratches. So it can't be to bad but if you do scratch it it will really show up!

MIKE..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

that looks awsome.....







what was the donor watch??


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Phwoaarrr!! I don't often go for bracelets, but that combo looks terrific


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Jasonm,

This is the donor watch now residing back on E-bay.

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice MIKE

You'll maybe end up with a free bracelet if risky bay comes good.

Re. the poljot, would you say it has a silky smooth winder and buttons?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David,

Yes the watch has a nice winding action, not so sure about the chrono' buttons they take a firm push to operate but it could be that I'm use to quartz chrono's! which are basicaly a switch.

Re. E-bay, my first attempt at selling (last week) resulted in a Â£5 loss on one watch and a 0 bids on another!!! So we wait in anticipation.

MIKE..


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Sweet Mike! I really want one of these some day soon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sargon said:


> Sweet Mike! I really want one of these some day soon.


My Poljot is still available







....I'll even throw in a free can of matt black spray paint









View it here --> Poljot for sale/trade/why .... plus free can of matt black paint!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

E bar gum mike lad, that looks a proper cracker. I would like one for my PRS 3,was the watch and bracelet dear to start with ?. fred.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Fred,

The "doner" watch cost Â£40 with postage from Germany.Some have gone for up to 90 euro's, so I guess I was lucky. If I see another on E-bay Germany I could let you know if you want.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

That really does look bosting.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bloody hell, I think that's the first bracelet I'd actually want









They go together a treat 10/10 for that combo


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Mike,if that bracelet is 20mm please let me know if you see another one,thanks fred.


----------

